
Do Economists Have Too Much Power? - pepys
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/reviews/review-essay/2020-02-11/dismal-kingdom
======
Nasrudith
Really that article misses the point by attributing power to economists.
Largely the powers that be choose economists to support based upon what they
already want or believe politically useful essentially. Those who espouse
anything inconvenient are dutifully ignored. A broad consensus warned post
recession that overly consolidated banks suffering from moral hazard after a
bail out needed subdivided for reduced failure risk alone and that never
happened.

